# potential disease



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi, I tried taking a picture, but my fish are really small and it was hard to get a good pic, but the problem should be visible. I cleaned my tank for the first time yesterday. I kept the two fish in the tank as i cleaned the rocks. Then for some reason, after the cleaning was over, my heater messed up and shot my temperature up to like 92 overnight, so i brought it back and got a new one. Now the temp and stuff are back to normal but my p's wont eat very much and one of them has a deep redish color on half of his tail. Before the cleaning, they used to eat everytime i'd feed them and eat everything, now they dont. Any ideas what it could be and if this will jsut be temporary?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a red belly with slight red coloration on his dorsum fin, and I have seen a picture of Nate's S. altipinis with red on its tail just like yours, so I wouldn't worry. As for the eating, they are probably just stressed. Give them time.


----------



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Great, thanks for the info.


----------

